# Wenn ein Pilot den Weihnachtsmann trifft ...



## Ripman (11. November 2003)

Soooooo. jetzt mal was zur Einstimmung aufs Fest 


CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (12. November 2003)

@Ripman
Hast du dich im Monat vertan? Es ist doch erst November.

Aber ich gebe mir natürlich keine Blöße ...

--- schnipp ---
>>
>>  Denkt euch, ich habe das Christkind gesehen.
>>  Ich hab's ueberfahren, es war ein Versehen.
>>
>>  Ich hatte gerade die Aeuglein zu,
>>  ich traeumte beim Fahren in himmlischer Ruh.
>>  
>>  Das Christkind hat in dieser heiligen Nacht,
>>  Bekanntschaft mit meinem Kuehler gemacht.
>>  
>>  Spaeter sah ich auch noch den Weihnachtsmann.
>>  Er feuerte gerad seine Rentiere an.
>>  
>>  Ich ueberholte den langsamen Wicht,
>>  doch sah ich den Gegenverkehr dabei nicht.
>>  
>>  Ich wich noch aus, doch leider nicht Santa.
>>  Ein kurzes Rummsen und er klebte am Manta.
>>  
>>  Am Ende sah ich auch noch Nikolaus.
>>  Er stuermte gerad aus dem Freudenhaus.
>>  
>>  Er kam ganz hektisch ueber die Kreuzung gelaufen,
>>  wollte am Automaten neu Praeser sich kaufen.
>>  
>>  Mein Auto und mich hat er wohl nicht gesehen,
>>  jedenfalls blieben nur seine Stiefel stehen.
>>  
>>  So ist die Moral von diesem Gedicht :
>>  Fahr zu schnell dein Auto nicht.
>>  
>>  Denn als ich zu Hause war, da musste ich heulen,
>>  mein schoener Wagen, der hatte drei Beulen.
>>  
>>  Vom Niklas, vom Christkind und vom Santa Klaus.
>>  Tja, naechstes Jahr Weihnachten, das faellt dann wohl aus...
>>

--- schnapp ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galli (12. November 2003)

Jaja! Und damit sich einige nicht unbegründete Hoffnungen auf Geschenke machen, eine kleine Warnung am Rande:


----------



## Ripman (13. November 2003)

Hi Galli,

wie gehts denn so ?? Lange nix mehr gehört.

CU

Jürgen


----------

